# bones



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ok i know some bones are good to give your dog and some are bad im not an expert on this subject but, we took onyx to my foster dads house for a cook out and we had ribs. well after my foster dad and his significant other were finished eating their ribs they threw the bones to their dogs.

i asked if it was safe they said it depended on the shape of the bone. if its too flat then no because the out side of the bone can splinter and hurt the dogs or something like that.

i dont know if they made it up or not but is it safe to give your dog rib bones? if chicken bones arent safe for dogs why would rib bones be safe?

also what do you guys think about t-bones?

i personally avoid giving onyx any of these three bones becvause i dont know if they can hurt him but if its safe then maybe i could give him some ocassionaly.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

*No!*

We never give our dogs bones anymore. Simply because no matter the type of bone, they never seem to be a match for the pit's strong jaws. They chew 'em up way too fast and end up throwing up...a lot! The bone splinters, if they make it far enough could also cause a blockage. We also have to be careful when choosing dog toys for our dogs, for this same reason.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i usually just go to the butcher shop and get scrap bones like cow leg bones and what not every so often. we got it in good with the owner we knew him for a while. 

i give onyx those bones when i get them. onyx loves them and has no problem with them but, when im not home i take it away for a while. 

i am just supspiciouse anbout what would happen if i let him at a rib bone. i think he'd swallow it whole. i guess they could be ok for small dogs though maybe...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

It is ok to give RAW bones to your dogs NOT cooked bones

Chicken bones will splinter if cooked, but RAW will not
Beef/Pork/Lamb etc bones of 
- knuckle bone
- femur
- ribs 
Are all ok if still RAW, once you cook these kind of bones they harden up and can break teeth. Plus you have taken out the bone marrow which is the BEST of your dog. 


Deb


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

geisthexe said:


> It is ok to give RAW bones to your dogs NOT cooked bones
> 
> Chicken bones will splinter if cooked, but RAW will not
> Beef/Pork/Lamb etc bones of
> ...


thanks and just a quick question where the hell do you get all this info its like you studied this stuff your whole life we could ask you any question like this and you'll be he one to know!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> thanks and just a quick question where the hell do you get all this info its like you studied this stuff your whole life we could ask you any question like this and you'll be he one to know!


Hi Jessica

sorry I have not gotten to your question quickly but my computer was in the shop.. 
I have been studying nutrition on dogs for now going on 12 yrs. I have a AA in animal nutrition and animal behavior. Not to mention been a Vet Tech since 1996. 
I love answering and helping folks out with there animals. b/c what is more important... good information or information from someone who does not know but just give to give advice.

I went to school to learn and then help

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Deb I was curious about feeding dogs raw pork and the risk of trichinoisis...is there any risk, or does it not effect them like it does humans???


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> Hey Deb I was curious about feeding dogs raw pork and the risk of trichinoisis...is there any risk, or does it not effect them like it does humans???


Yes you can feed Pork to dogs. I have NEVER had a problem with pork

But with ALL meats prior to starting to feed them to the dogs, you need to freeze for 72 hours to make sure all parasites and diseases are removed. Even for humans this should happen. To many folks go and get meat from the store and like (BEEF) which so many folks eat raw, or just barely cooked and this is why so many folks get samonilla. but if they took that same steak and froze it for 72 hours they would not have that same problem.

Deb


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what about the salt that meat is usually packaged in to keep it fresh is there any way to get rid of all that or is it fine if you just rinse it off after you take it out of the package? or is it not that bad to just leave it the way it is?

i give onyx raw steak cubes as treats but as soon as they are out of he package before i cut them in cubes i rinse it off. its crazy now almost everything you touch in a grocery store has salt in it even fresh meat!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

hell no they wont go said:


> what about the salt that meat is usually packaged in to keep it fresh is there any way to get rid of all that or is it fine if you just rinse it off after you take it out of the package? or is it not that bad to just leave it the way it is?
> 
> i give onyx raw steak cubes as treats but as soon as they are out of he package before i cut them in cubes i rinse it off. its crazy now almost everything you touch in a grocery store has salt in it even fresh meat!


Must remember the package salt is sea salt, not iodine salt which is what is bad for you. 
You do not need to rinse due to salt is desolved in the meat muscle. and you do not need to cook it.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I know Merrick smokes their bones are those still to hard???

Just curious I just bought a gigantic pigs foot with the hoof and it has two smaller bones in it...once she get to them, just wondering if I should take it away at that point...Thanks!


----------

